# Fantastic quote!!



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have only just discovered Home :: Richard Egger Insurance

Many of you will know that last year I had a trailer accident with the RIPS Drag-R which cost a small fortune. My insurers asked me to go away at renewal. Lo and behold whilst at Santa Pod I saw a sponsors sticker on a track car and gave it a call.

For £502 I have been able to get a fully comprehensive policy with £1000 XS on a car value of £50,000. I only have two years ncd. 

The policy also covers £1,000 of tools & spares, and £1,000 worth of race suit, helmet, gloves, shoes etc. I have limited my road mileage to only 1,000 miles per annum as I mainly use the car for racing now.

I have more mods on my car than you would think possible and they are all covered!! 

If you have any problems getting insurance for a modded car give them a call. They are interested in insuring cars that are involved in sport, so if you do some drag or track etc they will be good.:thumbsup:

Jeff

.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeff make sure your policy stipulates; replacement is like for like. I'm sure you'll get a few more people advising you of the same.


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



Ludders said:


> I have only just discovered Home :: Richard Egger Insurance
> 
> Many of you will know that last year I had a trailer accident with the RIPS Drag-R which cost a small fortune. My insurers asked me to go away at renewal. Lo and behold whilst at Santa Pod I saw a sponsors sticker on a track car and gave it a call.
> 
> ...


so will they insure a big power skyline for road use only ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jmakser said:


> so will they insure a big power skyline for road use only ?


Ask them, sorry no idea.


.


----------



## Joeshoey (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey. Thanks for posting that link. It means I don't have to sell my car!!!!

I've owned it since March 2008. Chipped away at it to get it running nicely (it's mostly standard). Then in December 08 someone tried to steal it and wrecked the inside. It was off the road for six months while it was being fixed. I got it back and then within a month someone set fire to it.:flame:

So, I got it back yesterday, insurance paid out £6500 to fix it and have given in to the shitbags living round here and have decided to keep it at my mums place in a private gated estate in a garage. I thought that I had removed the risk and therefore my insurance should be manageable. 

Well, I've ridden bikes for ten years, so I have no car NCB. My first year insurance was £1000 (I'm 40 years old). I was expecting a little hike due to the claims even though they were not my fault. Confused.com made it around the £2000 mark. I phoned the best quote (Admiral) hoping that speaking to them might make a difference. It didn't £1750 was the best they could do.

Yesterday I had resigned myself to selling my car. I can afford that, but just don't think it is worth it. This morning I thought, I'd just look in on the website and see if there were any other companies I could try. I tried Adrian Flux last night but they haven't replied with a quote. Just tried Egger - £800!

So thanks to you, I can keep my car!:wavey:

(Just off to renew my membership as they give a discount for it and I hadn't renewed it because I thought I couldn't afford to keep the car)


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Limited road mileage*

Jeff hi,

My insurance is now due and the battle begins, how do they stipulate limited 1000 road mileage, do you keep a track of mileage when on the Track then? Cheers James


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JEB said:


> how do they stipulate limited 1000 road mileage, do you keep a track of mileage when on the Track then?


All the ones I've seen are limited to the mileage irrespective of where the mileage is clocked up. So in Jeff's case 4000 1/4 drags


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

just e-mailed regarding a quote on my 33GTR (single turbo)
lets see how much they can do it for?! will keep you informed

alex


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

My policy is 1000 miles on the road, mileage on the track does not count. I guess to a certain extent they are relying on my honesty. 

AS matt j rightly points out I would need to do so many drag runs to clock up 1000 miles it would be silly. Richard Egger is very experienced with insuring cars within the motorsport arena and would soon know if someone was abusing the system. Quite seriously, at the premiums he is charging honesty is the best policy!

Joeshoey....how many road miles have you insured for?


.


----------



## Joeshoey (Jul 26, 2007)

5000

(did twenty of them today just to make sure everything has been put back together properly). Seems OK.:chuckle:

I was using my car a daily commute (I know, I know) But it'll have to be a weekend toy till I move to a better area.

Ironically I think I may have pinged a speed camera van on the way home on my motorbike!:GrowUp:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> For £502 I have been able to get a fully comprehensive policy with £1000 XS on a car value of £50,000. I only have two years ncd.


Having spoken to them this morning following your claims, I very much doubt that you have a policy which covers your car for £50K. They do not do agreed value policies and therefore you can state whatever you think its worth and then on an accident they will only pay out market value.

Sorry Jeff but to me I think you may be under-insured mate; hence the fantastic quote!


----------

